# Suitable Paper Filter For Sulfuric Cell



## MrMylar (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello members,

Can someone tell me the name or type of paper filter that can be used for the sulfuric cell? I looked into polypropelyne and qualitative filters but I haven't found anything supportive.

Añy help appreciated.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 22, 2015)

Most filters will not stand the conditions with very strong sulphuric, the best advice is to let your cell settle for several days decant as much of the solution off as you can and then dilute the remainder with your powders which will allow the filters to work without degrading. The solution from this can be heated carefully to remove the water and added back to the cell for further processing of scrap.


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 22, 2015)

Seek and you will find! Fiberglass in a funnel.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=17025

Göran


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 22, 2015)

I was able to get some fiber glass used by panel bitters for free but I'm still waiting to give it a shot as I didn't yet set up my cell. This type of fiber glass along the one used to repair boats should work right?

Marco


----------



## Palladium (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Mr Mylar. Where are you located sir ?


----------



## MrMylar (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I will try some of the techniques and see how they do.

Also, I'm located in the USA.


----------



## kadriver (Apr 6, 2015)

MrMylar,

The best thing to do to get the gold powder;

Let the gold powder in the sulfuric acid cell settle for several days then SIPHON off the sulfuric acid and save it to use again.

The black gold powder and some residual sulfuric acid will be in the bottom of the container.

Pour this mixture into several liters of water (tap water is OK, but I would use distilled)

Let it settle completely. This may take a day or more.

After it has settled completely, siphon off the clear liquid sitting over the settled black gold powder.

Repeat with several more liters of water, then your black gold powder should be free of sulfuric acid to the point where it can be filtered, or just dissolve at this point with AR.

I have found that diluting the sulfuric acid with large volumes of water and patiently waiting for the gold to settle, and SIPHONING The liquid off rather than trying to pour it off are the key points to getting the gold powder out of the strong acid.

kadriver


----------



## nickton (Aug 4, 2018)

thank you Mr. Sreetips! I was also looking for that answer. Patience is obviously key.


----------

